# Cypripedium Hybrid Number Explosion - Lots of Complex Hybrids



## fundulopanchax (Sep 13, 2009)

The first Cypripedium hybrid was registered only 22 years ago and for several years only a few hybridizers were active. Now there are more every year and the number of registered hybrids is growing rapidly:





Now that many primary hybrids are available, complex hybrids are appearing:




All of the complex hybrids so far are of three species. Cyp Oma Alli and Cyp Sam Saulys may initially appear to have more diversity of parentage since each is a hybrid of two registered hybrids, but in each case the hybrids have common parents. Indeed, Oma Alli is in the strictest sense, simply Cyp xventricosum:

Oma Alli = Cyp Tanja Pinkepank x Cyp xventricosum = (Cyp macranthos var rebunense x Cyp calceolus) x (Cyp macranthos x Cyp calceolus)
Sam Saulys = Cyp Gisela x Cyp xandrewsii = (Cyp macranthos x Cyp parviflorum) x (Cyp candidum x Cyp parviflorum)

It will is exciting to contemplate what directions flower/plant size and shape will take as more complex hybrids are registered!

Ron


----------



## tocarmar (Sep 13, 2009)

fundulopanchax said:


> It will is exciting to contemplate what directions flower/plant size and shape will take as more complex hybrids are registered!
> 
> Ron




Ron,
Yes it will be an interesting to see the outcome. I can't wait!!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 13, 2009)

Impressive increase!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2009)

I need some! 
Hopefully the impressive article on cyps by Tim Brooks in the latest AOS Orchids magazine will generate more interest/sales.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Sep 13, 2009)

Tim's article has some very nice plants! I read it this morning. I am very worried however about his recommendations for growing medium. While a few people have long-term success with organics, they are the very small minority. Most people trying to emulate his medium will quickly have soggy roots followed by dead plants. Inorganic medium is far safer and leads to much better long term success.

Those are some very nice kentuckiense though!

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2009)

Interesting graphs. Thanks!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 13, 2009)

Ron, it is amazing how things have taken off especially the last ten years. Of course you are personally adding that base of hybrids, so congrats!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Sep 14, 2009)

It will be interesting to see what folks get when they try to aim for specific appearance. The primary hybrid era will be slowing - although there are still a lot to go - about 400 - 500 primaries depending upon how RHS defines varieties within a species. Something that show be done is to do F2 crosses among the primary hybrids - that would be expected to result in lots of diversity. I have some coming along but they are young yet.

Ron


----------

